# Trip feeding for meaty food needing fish



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going on a 6 day trip soon and i have a tank of dwarf puffers that only take meaty food without hiring someone to do it how can i feed then and if you know any yhing about dwarf puffers do you think i can feed them flake
:fish:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Fish can live much longer than 6 days without food. Do a water change before you leave and feed them like normal. Don't overfeed.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I left these dwarf puffers for two days without feeding and they looked horrible


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish you lived near me. I could give you a bazillion snails!


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

You just gave me a great idea :idea: :thumb: I wonder if my LFS would sell me snails? thanks


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ambadasdor Cox said:


> You just gave me a great idea :idea: :thumb: I wonder if my LFS would sell me snails? thanks


Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Ambadasdor Cox said:


> You just gave me a great idea :idea: :thumb: I wonder if my LFS would sell me snails? thanks


They will GIVE them too you! :lol:


----------

